# Finding the Oils question



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm wanting to start making our own soap and I'm having a hard time finding the oils that are needed. Can someone direct me to where I can find Olive, Coconut and Palm oil? Is this the same kind of oil that some grocery stores have? 
I've looked on soap making web sites and they want you to buy from them, which is ok, but S&H will cost almost as much as the oils.
Thanks for any help. 
Joe


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Columbus Foods...Brambleberry....just depends on how much you want to buy and what kinds of oils you are looking for.


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you have a Trader Joe's? They have the best price on olive oil, they have coconut, and I think they have the palm oil. If no Trader Joe's Walmart will have olive & coconut.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Health food stores carry the "Spectrum" brand of shortening...it's actually Palm oil. Some Crisco shortening is palm & soybean oil. Coconut oil can be found at Walmart. Olive at Sam's club.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I second Columbus Foods or Soaper's Choice as their soaping supply store is known. If you are just beginning, you might want to try Wholesale Supplies Plus for smaller orders. Shipping is free if you order $30. or more.


----------



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

I found some excellent prices (IMHO) at this web site and they offer free shipping. 
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
Has anyone heard of this place and do they have good customer service?
With free shipping that would save me on fuel and time.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I have purchased fragrance oils, shea butter and molds from wsp. I have never had a problem with the orders I have placed.

If you are going to purchase any fragrance oils, I will say that their lime mint is a favorite, it is a refreshing fragrance and is gender neutral in my opinion. For a ladies fragrance oil, I really like bamboo lotus, it smells wonderful.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I've ordered from whole sales and didn't have a single problem


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

JoeKan said:


> I found some excellent prices (IMHO) at this web site and they offer free shipping.
> www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
> Has anyone heard of this place and do they have good customer service?
> With free shipping that would save me on fuel and time.


I just got an order from them yesterday. Always prompt. Pretty good prices. By the way I got 2# castor oil, 16 oz each of 15X orange oil and lavender, 2 oz litsea, 4 oz each of rosemary mint and oakmoss sandalwood FO. Got a free package of green mica colorant for $131. This should be about a 5 year supply. The grocery store supplies olive and coconut oil and shortning. I render out venison fat when back inWI. No fat on them up here. I've stockpiled enough lye over the years to make a meth cooker envious. Good thing it's hard to find now. Oh, and pine tar at the feed store. Pine tar and lavender is a favorite. If you can locate Mongolian lavender be aware that it's violently aphrodisiac. Just sayin ladies. Don't like have the hubby bathe with this and then go to church or a PTA meeting. It will be a heck of a mess, I know! But at the same time, I'm flattered and it's really no bother. As usual I got sidetracked, WSP is good to do business with. But it's the only one I've ordered from, I'm sure others are fine. A good soapmaking forum is soapdish.com I haven't been there in many years, I got kicked out!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I order from Wholesales Supplies Plus quite often & have never had a problem with their company or products.
I love that's it's free shipping over $30.00 too since it's not hard to hit the $30. mark.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't forget to check Amazon, if you are ok with ordering things online and having them delivered. Sometimes their prices are pretty high, but sometimes you can find a decent deal on things you can't find at the local stores. We use them a lot to get some espoma products our local places don't carry.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I get any oils besides olive oil at wholesalesuppliesplus. I really like the company, and haven't had a single problem in over 2 years of ordering. I buy olive oil at Sam's Club, since it's cheaper than WSP. If you don't have a membership to Sam's (or a friend with a membership) then WSP would probably be the next best place to buy in bulk.

If you're doing small batch soap making just for family use, then it's probably easier to buy your oils from Walmart. Not sure if Walmart has palm oil though...


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I've never had a problem getting my oils from WalMart. I've gotten olive, castor, coconut, lard and vegetable shortening. I like being able to walk in and have my hands on the products whenever I want to make soap


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

If there is an asian grocery nearby, you may find palm, cocoanut, grapeseed and other oils there.


----------



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

What is a good essential oil to buy and why arr they so expensive?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Essential oils are so expensive because of the sheer amount of plant matter it takes to get a tiny amount of the oil.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> Essential oils are so expensive because of the sheer amount of plant matter it takes to get a tiny amount of the oil.


And energy to extract. And like you say, huge amounts of material that also took energy to raise and gather. Do a search, on the production of EO's, it's fascinating.


----------

